# Need a padlock



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

I've been working on a chest for LOML's sister. She's chosen black iron 9" hinges and a matching hasp. I'd like to find a comparable looking padlock if possible, preferably at a reasonable cost--though she's paying the bill. Nothing at Lee Valley or Renovator's Supply (the source of hasp/hinges). Any thoughts??

Thanks,

earl


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Forgot to add the pics--one with the hinges and hasp laid in, the others of the lid and cabinet with a few coats of Boiled Linseed Oil and a lot of hand rubbing!!

earl


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

greenacres2 said:


> Forgot to add the pics--one with the hinges and hasp laid in, the others of the lid and cabinet with a few coats of Boiled Linseed Oil and a lot of hand rubbing!!
> 
> earl


Earl, I think this would go well with that setup:

Black Padlock w/Hasp/Screws Option add this by TreasureChestKits

I did a google search under shopping for black padlock, cuz I think that would look the best, and also looked for one that would go with the style of hinge she picked (which I love, btw) if you don't like that, type in black padlock in the search box and click on the shopping link at the top. :happy:


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

3" Antique Style Padlock - Iron Jailer Lock with Keys [Misc.] - Amazon.com


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks!! I'd done a few searches during breaks at work and came up with nothing. After posting last night I did one more and ordered this one Antique 3 Iron/ Brass Old Style Padlock Replica 2 Skeleton Keys. 

Barb--I think you nailed it. I have to agree, I think the brass keyhole cover will be a nice touch. 

Geez Doug--I check Amazon a few times and had too many results to sort through!! I could have saved $3 on shipping but we'll get by. 

Thanks again,
earl


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

greenacres2 said:


> Thanks!! I'd done a few searches during breaks at work and came up with nothing. After posting last night I did one more and ordered this one Antique 3 Iron/ Brass Old Style Padlock Replica 2 Skeleton Keys.
> 
> Barb--I think you nailed it. I have to agree, I think the brass keyhole cover will be a nice touch.
> 
> ...



Thanks, Earl :happy: 

Glad I could help


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Ordered the lock from RedSkyTrader.com, $9 plus $3 shipping. Got it in 3 days from California to Indiana, fast for the money. The padded envelope took a shot somewhere in transit and the keyhole cover had been broken off. Called them, left a v-mail. Got an e-mail next morning, asking for pictures and offering to send replacement--no charge. Not their fault, but really great attitude from Steph at Red Sky. New one is perfect!! By the way, the "brass" cover is really painted, but looks great.

Now--Hinge placement? I'm ready to attach the lid with 3 hinges. Lid is 74" wide, one hinge in the center is obvious. I think the picture above has them laying 14" or 15" in from each end. Is there a standard, or would you jut kind of eyeball what looks good??

earl


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Earl,

I go with whatever looks good


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

kp91 said:


> Earl,
> 
> I go with whatever looks good


+1

go with what looks good Earl, but I'm thinking centering the third hinge, 
and I'm imagining the hinges in from the ends by about 6" or so. Start 
there, and move inwards as you think for looks/stability.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Finished!! I ended up coming in 11" from each end (the chest is 73 7/8" wide). I tried 6" and it seemed way out there. 9" was appealing to me, but there was a faint planer mark at 11" that bugged me!! So...I covered it with the hinge. I had concerns of lateral stability at the top (cedar bottom is screwed in so no problem there), so I added a pair of shallow storage trays--screwed on 3 sides, hidden by felt. I think it turned out well, but I know where I covered the flaws. Seemed big in the shop, when we move it into the house--it's HUGE!! But...it's what my SIL wanted. It was a fun project, I can't wait for next weekend when they pick it up!!

earl


----------



## Peter Harrison45 (Aug 26, 2013)

G'day Earl, beautiful job , i noticed inside on your joins you only used 1 pocket hole screw each time ?? are they glued aswell


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

They are a stub tennon in the panel groove with glue. I held the glue back from the edges so the panels could float. The pocket screws were likely not needed, but at 6' wide I though it could not hurt to prevent future sagging in the center. 

earl


----------

